# Living in Weinstadt for two months



## hholbrook (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi,

I am a 16 year old travelling to Germany for two months for an exchange. I leave at the end of November and will be there until the end of January. I will be living in Weinstadt with a host family. Is there anyone that has been there or nearby and is willing to share their experiences with me? What is it like? And what is Germany like altogether?


Thanks


----------

